# تركيبة الثنر؟



## white hand (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
محتاج تركيبة الثنر, انا عارف ان الثنر تختلف تركيبتة حسب الإستخدام , انا محتاج تركيبة الثنر المستخدم فى إزالة البويات الحديثة , يعنى ازالة البويات التى تم عملها منذ فترة بسيطة وفى تنظيف ماكينات رش البوية
اشكركم


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز لدي فورملا لتركيبة الثنر ولكن تحتاج لوقت لأستخراجها سارفعها حال القاها


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الاستاذ / الكيماوى اكرم 
وأنا ايضا فى انتظار هذه التركيبة 
ولك وافر الاحترام والتقدير ,,,,,


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم كنت اتمنى ان اعرف تركيبه الثنر واقسم انى لو اعرفها ماكنت بختلت بها عليك فأنا انتظرها منذ شهور فقد كان هذا الموقع بفضل الله سبب للعديد من الاعمال التى اقوم بها الان لكن ألحظ منذ فترة وكأن هناك شُح قد أصابنا وكم من سؤال حول صناعه الثنر ولا أحد يجيب رجعنا مرة أخرى لمن يقول لك إتصل بى على موبيلى او بريدى الالكترونى ومن هنا تأتى المصلحه ومن هنا تسوء النفس كتبت العديد من التركيبات الغاليه هنا ألن تستطيعو تكمله هذه النهضه التى بدأها الملتقى الرائع أم ماذا ؟ 
أعلم ان هناك منا من يعرف ونحن نريد الاستفاده بالعلم حتى يتسنى لنا التقدم وإفاده الاخرين 
يشرفنى ان اطلب معك من الاخوة تركيبه الثنر ؟
فهل من مجيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## white hand (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*الصبر*

يا باشمهندس محمد اصبر شوية ولا تكون قاسى على الناس
الموضوع صعب لأن اللى عندة التركيبة حايكون شغال فى المجال او باحث 
وصعوبة الموضوع لأنة متخصص يعنى ممكن ناس كتير ترد لو الموضوع عن كتب فى الهندسة فى اى تخصص او الجودة او التخطيط
وربنا ان شاء الله حايفرجها


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اخوتي المهندسين الاعزاء اني بحاجه ماسه الى هذه التركيبه والي يعرفها ميبخل بيه علينه والله يفتح عليه ويجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## hossam_11166 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

تركيبه الثنر هى 
50%زيلين
40%بيوتيل اسيتات
10%m.p.a


----------



## sniper1975 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن من الاخ حسام يشرحلنا شو تفصيل كلمة,,,,,,m p a وتقبل شكري ومروري


----------



## basmala_khaled (8 نوفمبر 2009)

اختصار كلمة m.p.a هى methoxy propyl acetate وشكرا


----------



## حمدي فارس محمد (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*طريقة عمل الثنر*

السلام عليكم 
يتركب الثنر من اكثر من 100 تركيبة وهذة اسهل طريقة يتم اضافة 30% اسيتون و70% بنزين 92ويخلط ويعبا


----------



## white hand (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
HICHEM INDUSTRIES PTY. LTD.
MULTIPURPOSE THINNER

CHEMICAL/SUBSTANCE NAME
-	Xylene 10 - 30 %

-	Aliphatic Esters 60 - 100 %

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

HICHEM PAINT TECH


CHEMICAL/SUBSTANCE NAME
-	Xylene 10 - 30 %
-	Liquid aromatic hydrocarbon – high flash point 30 - 60 %
-	Aliphatic Esters 30 - 60 %


&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
N – HANCE
AC THINNER is used as a dilutent for ‘N- Hance Varnish products.

Xylene -------------- 55 %
Isobutanol---------- 25 %
Butyl Cellosolve -- 15 %
Butyl Acetate------- 5 %

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
DuPont Performance Coatings
821R ACTIVATOR THINNER

acetone 10-30 
isobutanol 30-60 
petroleum naphtha 10-30 
phosphoric acid 1 
toluene 1-5
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
CARBOLINE
Industrial thinner

TOLUENE 80
METHYL ETHYL KETON 25

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
KINGSTON PAINTS PTY.LTD.
GUN WASH THINNER

Chemical/Substance Name % w/w
Methyl Ethyl Ketone 30 - 60 %
Toluene 10 – 30 %
Ethyl Alcohol 10 – 30 %
Liquid Aliphatic Hydrocarbon {Low Flash Point}10 – 30 %


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (9 نوفمبر 2009)

white hand قال:


> السلام عليكم
> hichem industries pty. Ltd.
> Multipurpose thinner
> 
> ...


 اتمنى التوضيح بلغتنا العربيه عذرا اعلم انى قد اجهدك قليلا لكن سامحنى لازلت لا املك الامكانيات للترجمه التى اثق بها


----------



## white hand (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*الحاجة ام الإختراع*

السلام عليكم
بعد البحث عن تركيب الثنر وجدت بعض الشركات التى تعرض التركيبة الخاصة بها لذلك كتبتها على النحو التالى:
اسم الشركة
اسم المنتج (نوع الثنر المستخدم )
بيان المركبات المستخدمة ونسبة كل منها فى التركيبة
لكن للعلم لم استخدم ايا منها حتى الأن
وعند عمل ذلك سوف اوافيكم بالنتائج ان شاء الله

القاعدة الذهبية فى الحصول على تركيب المواد الكيميائية
عندما تبحث عن تركيب اى مركب كيميائى فى السوق انصحك ان تبحث عن (msds) الخاص بها حيث ان الشركات مجبرة على ذكر المركبات التى تصنف كمواد خطرة والداخلة فى تركيبة المنتج الخاص بها
هذة الطريقة فى البحث اثبتت نجاح مقبول فى معظم الأحيان

اسف على الإطالة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
التركيبه التي نستخدمها في المنشأت النفطيه هي 
33%تلوين +33%سايكلوبنزين+ 1%ماء+33%mek


----------



## The Exorcist (23 نوفمبر 2009)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> التركيبه التي نستخدمها في المنشأت النفطيه هي
> 33%تلوين +33%سايكلوبنزين+ 1%ماء+33%mek


 

شكرا جزيلا اخوي محمدجاسم العامري على التركيبه بس ممكن توضح معنى الرمز mek
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (5 ديسمبر 2009)

the exorcist قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخوي محمدجاسم العامري على التركيبه بس ممكن توضح معنى الرمز mek
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 مثيل اثيل كيتون


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ين على المعلومات الجميله ونعيد الشكر لكم


----------



## palnet2007 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

انا اعمل في هذا المجال وجميع التركيبات السابقة خاطئة فقط للعلم


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (5 ديسمبر 2009)

تركيبة الاخ basmala_khaledصحيحة


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ / palnet 2007 

بما انك تعمل فى هذا المجال وهذه التركيبات التى ذكرت تراها خاطئة 
ارجو ان تتفضل علينا وتذكر لنا الاجابات الصحيحة 
ولك منا كل التقدير والاحترام ,,,,


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (5 ديسمبر 2009)

لماذا كل هذا اللف والدوران فى الكشف عن عمل ينفع الناس به بعضهم البعض هل هو الخوف على الرزق ام نوايا اخرى ؟ ياجماعه صدقونى والله ماكتبه الله لن يتغير فيه شيئاً مهما فعل البشر بل الافضل هى قناعه فعل الخير هذا من باب الايمان بالله واليوم الاخر ولاداعى لكل ذلك .سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله


----------



## مصطفى محمد كامل (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*تركيبه الثنر*

الخامات الرئيسيه فى التنر هى 
بيوتيل استيات 
بيوتيل جلايكول 
مثيل ايثيل كيتون 
ميثانول 
بنزول
طولوين & زيلين 
الاساس فى التنر علشان تنتج و تنزل السوق هو التكلفه اما التركيبات هى سهله و ممكن ادلكم عليها 
بس لازم نتعامل مع بعض على اساس فيد و استفيد 
مش فلوس انا عايز حد يتعاون معايا بالمجهود و المعلومات مش اكتر 
المشكله اللى بتواجهنى ان تركيبه الثنر عباره عن ماده مالئه و ماده فعاله 
الماده المالئه وظيفتها تقليل التكلفه و الماده الفعاله هى التى تقوم بالدور كله 
الماده الفعاله سهل الحصول عليها و موثوق فيها 
اما الماده المالئه فهى صعب الحصول عليها لانها تصنع من البنزين عن طريق معالجه البنزين من الريحه و اللون 
فهى تسمى بنزول او سيكلو بنزين او مهما يكن 
الذى يساعدنى فى الحصول على هذه الماده سوف اعطى له التركيبات كلها 
:78:


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*اضافة صغيرة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والصلاة والسلام علي عبده ورسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام

ارجو ان ينصت لي الاخوة الكرام
موضوع الثنرات باختصار شديد
الثنر المستخدم لاي غرض ؟؟؟؟؟
وسوف يستخدم مع اي نوع من البويات ؟؟؟؟

وان السوائل العضوية تتقسم الي عائلات اساسية

A)Hydrocarbons
1-Aliphatic 
2-Aromatic 
3-Chlorinated 
4-Terpenes 

(B)Oxygenated solvents
1-Ketones 
2-Alcohols 
3-Glycol ethers 
4-Esters 
5-Nitro paraffins 

(C)Water

وتختلف العائلات المخلفة من حيث القطبية polarity

1-Nitro parraffins. High polar 
2-Ketones. 
3-Alcohols 
4-Esters. 
5-Glycol ethers. 
6-Chlorinated HCs. 
7-Aromatic HCs 
8-Aliphatic HCs. Low polar

ومن هذا فان السوائل القطبية تذيب الراتنجات التي تحتوي علي مجموعات قطبيةوالعكس بالعكس 

كذلك فان الوزن الجزيئي للمذيب molecular weight يوئر ايضا في قوة المذيب

ارجو ان اكون اضفت شيئا ولو قليل

نفعنا الله واياكم وهدانا الي طريقه المستقيم


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزى الله كل من شارك بالمعلومه خيرا عله ينفع فى يومأ لا ينفع فيه علم ولا مال يوم نكون بين يدى القوى العليم 
اتوجه بالسؤال الى اخى الكيماوى المصرى بتفصيل الامور اكثر من ذلك وكذا كل من يسطتع لعل بمشاركتنا وتجاربنا نصنع الفارق بيننا وبين الاخرين


----------



## waelelchemist (11 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخى ياسر اريد ان اعرف مكان بيع البنزين المعالج انا احتاجة بالفعل وضرورى واتمنى ان تكون فى القاهرة


----------



## أبو 14 (17 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
هل من الممكن أن نستعمل البنزين العادي ( وقود السيارات ) كمذيب للورنيشات أرجو الإفادة


----------



## كيما العرب (18 فبراير 2012)

مذيل البويات ميثلين كلوريد


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 فبراير 2012)

*تنبيه هـــــــــــــــــــــــام*


​ 

*تنبيه هـــــــــــــــــــــــام بخصوص التنر وغيره

الى كل الاخوة الافاضل .



من الجميل جدا ان يفيد بعضنا بعضا . لكن ينبغى أن نعلم جميعا خطورة المواد الكيميائيه .

من الملاحظ ان كل الاخوة فى المنتدى يسارعون الى العمل فى المجال الكيميائى دون وعى كافى 

ان صناعة التنر بالاخص من الصناعات التى تتعامل مع مواد نشطة كيميائيا حيث يحدث فيها الرنين الالكترونى وهو مشهور بالاخص فى المواد البتروليه 

وبالتالى قد نعرض انفسنا للامراض كا السرطان وأمراض الرئه وضيق التنفس والدوار الدائم وغيرها من الامراض .

فعلا سبيل المثال من المواد المستخدمه فى صناعة الثنر مادة كلوريد الميثلين وهى مادة خطرة جدا تسبب تسمم وأمراض الرئة نظرا لمعدل تطايرها العالى جدا واحتوائها على عنصر الكلور وهو بالغ الخطورة جدا فى هذا التركيب 

نصيحتى الى الاخوة الافاضل ان يحافظوا على صحتهم ثم على صحة الناس الذين يشترون منهم هذه التركيبات 

فمن المعلوم فى الصناعة ان تصل الى اقل المواد ضررا وأقلها كلفه ولا يعرف ذلك الا المتخصصون وكذالك معرفة ما يضر وسبب الضرر لان هذا مبنى على دراسة 

اخى الكريم لا تسعى خلف جنى المال على حساب صحتك او صحة غيرك .
ان عمليه كعملية الرنين الاكترونى تلك قد تحدث خللا فى الترتيب الامينى فى الجسم مما يسبب السرطان .
وكثير من الذين يدخلون الى لجة التحضيرات الكيميائيه لا يعرفون ذلك 

كما فى صناعة الفنيك مثلا يستخدمون الفينول ولا يعرفون خطورته وانه من المواد التى تسبب سرطان الجلد 

معزرة للإطاله لكن انصح كل من يهوى هذا الامر الايكون على حساب صحته او صحة غيرة 

والسلام عليكم 
*​


----------

